# Cable recommendation



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I need a recommendation for a inexpensive flexible quality set of component video cables and hdmi cable, any thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Monoprice or Blue Jeans Cable. :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For inexpensive cable, I like Phillips.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

monoprice.com, and yes, the cheap cables will work just as well as the expensive ones.


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

Please don't fall for the 1500.00+ snake oil interconnect salespitch. 

I have found www.monoprice.com is by far one of the best places to get cables. If want a high quality HDMI to run 30+ feet (where it really makes a differnce), I recommend the www.Bluejeancable.com Belden HDMI/DVI constructs. They will still be at least half the price of the big-box store products, and a whole lot better.

B


----------

